# bunny treats!



## Shainabee (May 18, 2009)

What are some good recipes for making your own bunny treats? It is too expensive to buy them from pet stores, plus they aren't that healthy.

This one is my favorite so far because it doesn't include honey - I don't consider honey a good thing for bunnies.

* 1 c. rolled oats, finely ground (coffee grinder works best)
* 1/4 c. rabbit pellets, finely ground
* 2 medium-sized bunches of parsley
* 1/2 of a carrot
* 1/2 of a banana
* 1/4 c. + 1 tbsp. water

http://community.livejournal.com/bakebakebake/1352167.html


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 18, 2009)

Your recipe looks very good. I think I will try it for the babies.That sounds like an awful lot of parsley,have you used the 2 bunches like the recipe calls for?

Can you freezethe treats?How many do you give them?

Susan


----------



## Shainabee (May 19, 2009)

No, it didn't say how much parsley to make but I didn't put a lot at all. It was a pain in the butt to chop up because the strings kept getting wrapped around the grinder and clogging it .

I am keeping mine in the freezer to stiffen then up because I think I added too much water so it wasn't much like a cookie but more like a brownie haha.

Depending on how big you cut them depends on how much to give. I cut mine into the size of a quarter and I give it to Eddie and Miley twice a day - once for their breakfast and another right before bed time.


----------



## Baby Juliet (May 19, 2009)

How do you definea treat? My rabbits think everything other than asparagus is a treat.


----------



## Spring (May 19, 2009)

Yummy! I have pellet dust left in the bag since I'm almost through.. so might make some bunny cookies!
I may try an all veggie one with a bit of oats. Hmm.. I wonder what else would work well in a cookie? Kale maybe? Cucumber? Hmm.. will have to do some bunny baking I guess!

I agree too about the petstore ones being too expensive.. they are usually filled with strange things, so a lot cheaper and healthier to feed stuff when you know exactly what is going in!  Funn too!


----------



## Shainabee (May 19, 2009)

Yeah I am going to make some more, different ones 
What I did though is I blended up some raspberries and put the juice on top of the other stuff once I had it laid out on the pan, so it looks like red icing on a bunny cake haha


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 19, 2009)

Those sound delicious! I would eat them myself!

Will have to try this out


----------



## Shainabee (May 20, 2009)

Miley and Eddie had their first bites the other day and I swear they fell in love. When they hear the jar pop open, the sit at the door of their cages.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 20, 2009)

I'll have to make some of those someday, as my guys LOVE the new Oxbow barley biscuits, but they are SUPER expensive.


----------



## Shainabee (May 20, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I'll have to make some of those someday, as my guys LOVE the new Oxbow barley biscuits, but they are SUPER expensive.


You don't got to tell me.
I know how expensive it can all get 

Every now and then they will get some oxbow treats but between them, my guinea pigs and all the rescue pigs and buns they don't get it too much.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (May 21, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I'll have to make some of those someday, as my guys LOVE the new Oxbow barley biscuits, but they are SUPER expensive.


I made some barley biscuits based on Oxbows...

1 cup Barley Flour
1 cup Rolled Oats (flakes or ground...ground is better)
1/2 cup Ground pellets
1/4 cup grated Apple
2 tsp copper, sunflower or olive oil (optional, helps coat condition)

Bind together with warm water into a dough consistency, roll into about 1/2" thick, cut into cookie-sized pieces and bake on 200C until thoroughly baked. You can feed up to 3 cookies a day per rabbit and they can be frozen until you need them.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 21, 2009)

Wow! Thanks so much Luv-bunniz! That's super.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm making some bunny treats tonight (finally have time!) so I'll update once I'm done.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok, I made one as a variation on the one at the very top of the page. I used 1c rolled oats, plus about 1/4c pellets, the bottom of a pellet bag, the bottom of an oat hay bag, other dust left over in some treat bags, and about 2T of flax seeds in the grinder. I put about 2c of parsley in the food processer, and added about 1c of fresh pumpkin puree I made to help it grind up well. Added these together, needed more moisture, so I added about a cup of applesauce. Put on waxed paper on a baking sheet with sides, cut into pieces, baking at 325 for 30 min. Gonna leave in oven while it's off overnight.


----------



## miria&delilah&hershey13 (Aug 22, 2010)

I made some cookies for my buns today!
I put :
1/2 mashed banana
1 cup oats
1/4 pellets (I didn't crush them)
about 5 raspberries crushed
some parsley
some bran
some carrot shavings

I cooked them for about 15 minutes and they looove them


----------

